# pellet pro hopper assembly



## buckslayinman26 (Nov 5, 2014)

hi, I am looking to build a new smoker it is going to be made out of wood 3/3/6 fully insulated and I was wondering if anybody uses the pellet pro hopper assembly, and if so would it work good for making anything from summer sausage to pork butts? I know it will work for high temp smokes but would I be able to control a low enough heat for hot-sticks or summer sausage? I don't want to spend the money if its not going to do what I want!!! or if anybody has better ideas of a self sustaining system. I currently have the same size smoker with a heating element and a masterbuild cold smoke blower works fairly good other than the fact I have to babysit it non stop.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 6, 2014)

I would go with a propane burner and a AMNPS or AMNTS.

I see that this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

